# 01 Honda Rancher 350 Build



## sn95mustanggt (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey guys. Figured i would share a little bit about my Rancher Build. Picked up this orange 01 Rancher 350 locally for $200 with a shot piston and cylinder. Well bored it over as far as i could for the stock sleeve and put in a wiesco piston. I also ordered up a cheap dg slip on. 2in lift kit and a set of 26in vamps on ss wheels. As far as the bumper goes i got one from a 2004 can am quest and did slight modification to make it fit. Made a snorkle from some home depot supplies.

As far as future mods im looking for a 23.5% gear reduction, disk brake swap, and i need to get her to stop smoking!


----------



## sn95mustanggt (Aug 7, 2014)

Photos


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice build.


----------

